# CanAms getting famous 4 clunking sound from rear



## utu (Jul 19, 2009)

:flames:Theres a lot of threads on this on a lot of forums........................................
On my 2013 Outty 1000 xt AND OTHERS sway arm bushings( cushions) were a lil loose (Attached to frame CanAm parts #706001098) . Pumped em full of grease.Poor design on sway bar bushing does not take grease all the way around. Took a while for grease to work around. Greased-rocked-greased-rocked-etc-etc. Finally no more clunk. I will be looking at the after market bushings and hopefully a better design on main sway bar THAT takes grease. (Easy 60 year old rider.) Rides trails checking feeders and cameras and hunting. Low miles and hours (EASY ONES). Shame to be clunking this soon/AT ALL...... Perry


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ If that's all you do, I'm actually surprised you spent that much money on a 1000 CanAm.


----------



## utu (Jul 19, 2009)

*Things for a 60 year old to do on a 1000 Outy XT*

:woot:Its plenty for me to do on the 40 acres (wooded) . Keep the trails open up, preparing the food plots, mowing around the camper, Bush hogging with the swisher and making new trails,hunting,etc,etc... Well, maybe having a grin on my face when I crack the throttle,or keeping the young pups in line following my taillights.... Keeps me busy since I retired. How I got anything done when I was working ?? Beats me................:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha! Understood! :rockn:


----------

